# Sandras new knee



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Sandra goes into the hospital tomorrow a 6.30am for a new knee, hope all goes well for her, still I am worried to death for her, my dad went in for one and never came out:frown2:..

ray.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ray, I wouldn't worry (although you obviously will) my wife has had two total knee replacements, one in October 2013, the other in June 2014, both fine. Just tell her to do the exercises as she is advised and I am sure she will be happy with the result.

Best wishes to her.

Mike


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Can't wait for mine.. Only four more years before I can have it,

Hope all goes well


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Best wishes to you both for tomorrow Ray.
The small risk associated with a general anaesthetic is outweighed by the increased mobility afforded through knee replacement - try not to worry too much.
All the best


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We were worried when Rita went in for her Cancer operation, but she was fine as said how good the nursing staff were.

She goes back every 6 months for a checkup, next one is tomorrow morning.

I'm in for open-heart surgery sometime fairly soon, not that worried but will be glad to see it over.

Sandra will be fine, don't worry.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> I'm in for open-heart surgery sometime fairly soon, not that worried but will be glad to see it over.
> Peter


Peter, joining the zipper club is a doddle nowadays,
Mine was done 16 years ago, and you never get a recall unless you keel over :surprise:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wish her all the best from me Ray. I want two new ones but they wont let me have them, said i would break them (no really). 

Good luck Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All the best from me too sandra

Ray don't worry, she will be fine, they do thousands ,routine ops , and today's aneasthetics are really safe. She will be dancing in no time

Peter,I too am a member of the zipper club, if I remember rightly, I came off my scooter once and fractured 3ribs, that was much worse and took longer to heal

Sandra


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

all the best ray , hope everything goes well for her. 

john


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> All the best from me too sandra
> 
> Ray don't worry, she will be fine, they do thousands ,routine ops , and today's aneasthetics are really safe. She will be dancing in no time
> 
> Sandra


Yes, modern anaesthetics really are good, on a recent emergency (for the first time ever) they gave me a pill, next thing I knew was waking up with a drain tube sticking out of my side :surprise: knew nothing :wink2:

tony


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Best wishes to your wife, its important she tries to get it moving quickly afterwards.


Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mistycat said:


> Can't wait for mine.. Only four more years before I can have it,
> 
> Hope all goes well


If they're bad enough you don't have to wait anymore, Liz had hers done at 55.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Sandra has had the op, was groggy with the pain relief drugs when I visited her last night, so I hope she will take to it and get better soon without too much pain.

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Sandra has had the op, was groggy with the pain relief drugs when I visited her last night, so I hope she will take to it and get better soon without too much pain.
> 
> ray.


Best wishes to Sandra, I watched Liz go through it, she's a tough old girl, but I could see the agony etched on her face, likes her scars gently scratched though.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Rita was almost out for the count when I popped in after her cancer operation, but she was up and about the next day and home on the Monday, she went in on the Friday morning.

Sandra will be fine, she just needs lots of love and reassurance.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Sandra has had the op, was groggy with the pain relief drugs when I visited her last night, so I hope she will take to it and get better soon without too much pain.
> 
> ray.


Good news Ray and best of luck to Mrs R.
I understand what you are going through as Mrs G had an operation last week with a three day hospital stay!


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If they're bad enough you don't have to wait anymore, Liz had hers done at 55.


Kev,
He won't do it till I pack up work,
says I will ruin it, love to pack up work now, but still topping the pot up for a 60 finish,
but if it carry's on, I think I will be packing up work pretty soon, 
and then he can give me my retirement present as he calls it,
Misty,

Ray,
Glad all went well


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good stuff Ray and thanks for the update. Get well soon Sandra!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Now this whole knee thing begs the question.. When I get out of line and she knees me in the plum's, will it hurt more than before?....

ray.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> Now this whole knee thing begs the question.. When I get out of line and she knees me in the plum's, will it hurt more than before?....
> 
> ray.


Short answer Ray - yes:wink2:
Glad to hear all went well.
For the next wee while you will be head cook and bottle washer:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Now this whole knee thing begs the question.. When I get out of line and she knees me in the plum's, will it hurt more than before?....
> 
> ray.


Metal to metal contact Ray, it's going to hurt.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Ray,

While your wife is in hospital she will probably be fitted with a Cryo Cuff which is filled with iced water. Having seen the difference it made to my wife I bought one for her, you don't need the bottle, just the cuff itself, keep water in it and put it in the fridge (not freezer!) to cool it down for when she needs it.

Best wishes for her rapid recovery - if you need any tips pm me and my wife will be happy tp respond.

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

javea said:


> Ray,
> 
> While your wife is in hospital she will probably be fitted with a Cryo Cuff which is filled with iced water. Having seen the difference it made to my wife I bought one for her, you don't need the bottle, just the cuff itself, keep water in it and put it in the fridge (not freezer!) to cool it down for when she needs it.
> 
> ...


Liz had a similar thing for her knees in hospital, it had a pipe running to a fridge affair which pumped cool water around to help the swelling and draw heat away , we had to buy some ice pack for home, you need a few as they soon warm up, but make it more bearable.

.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

All the best for a speedy recovery Ray. Mary had her (2nd) hip replacement 9 weeks ago, she too was very groggy with the pain relief the day after the op. But by the next day she was fine and sent home! Her recovery has been really good and she is already able to walk up to 3 miles.
What they can do they these days is remarkable. Mary's hip pain has gone completely. Hope Sandra has the same success.

Steve.


----------

